# iPod maxi



## fredzarf (16 Décembre 2004)

Manquerait plus que mon futur iPod prenne des photos tiens... 


Mise à jour : le lien direct vers la vidéo : http://florian.giraud.free.fr/vidzbackup/apple/ipod_maxi_480.mov


----------



## texaskiller (16 Décembre 2004)

En tout cas la vidéo est plutot bien imitée


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Décembre 2004)

c'est bien fait c'est sur


----------



## mc_quafton (16 Décembre 2004)

C'Est probablement un Fake, mais je veux bien y croire moi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Décembre 2004)

mc_quafton a dit:
			
		

> C'Est probablement un Fake, mais je veux bien y croire moi



C'est pas problement, c'est sur que s'en est un  :rateau:


----------



## mc_quafton (17 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas problement, c'est sur que s'en est un  :rateau:


  Je sais bien que c'est un Fake..... mais faut avouer que à par peut être la petite musique de fond, c'Est bien fait!!!! 

 ......en coupant le son on peut presque y croire!


----------



## Steve (17 Décembre 2004)

Qu'est ce qui vous fait croire que c'est un fake!!
Moi je trouve la musique plus intéressante (moins "fashion")  que sur les précédentes pubs( U2 :sleep: )


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Steve a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui vous fait croire que c'est un fake!!
> Moi je trouve la musique plus intéressante (moins "fashion")  que sur les précédentes pubs( U2 :sleep: )



Oui ! Et pour leur prochain spot de pub, celui qui vantera l'iPhone-vidéo-presse-purée-expresso, ça sera la musique de "la piste aux étoiles", ça va être top 

:rateau:


----------



## Steve (17 Décembre 2004)

mais euuuh


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Au fait, on t'a pas dit ? Pour le père Noël ?

ben...


----------



## spyan (20 Décembre 2004)

C'est du fake mais il faut le reconnaitre que c'est trè bien fait !!!
A moins que ca soit pour ça la plainte contre X d' Apple ???
En tout cas il va y avoir un truc qui va sortir en janvier 2005 c'est sûr !!!

Ah tout ces secrets !!! C'est exitant non????


----------



## tyler_d (20 Décembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> C'est du fake mais il faut le reconnaitre que c'est trè bien fait !!!
> A moins que ca soit pour ça la plainte contre X d' Apple ???
> En tout cas il va y avoir un truc qui va sortir en janvier 2005 c'est sûr !!!
> 
> Ah tout ces secrets !!! C'est exitant non????


c'est exactement l'effet recherché par apple...

on ne sait pas ce que c'est, on spécule dessus, on ne sait pas quan ça sort mais on est sur que ça sera génial et qu'on en veut un dès maintenant....

ils sont fort quand meme.


----------



## Aurelien_ (20 Décembre 2004)

C'est peu-être pour ça qu'Apple a porté plainte...


----------



## Cekter (20 Décembre 2004)

Cette fausse pub est excellente !!!! Tellement bien que si apple sortait un "ipod maxi" il pourrait utiliser ce clip tel quel ! (bon en changeant un peu la musique, encore que c'est marrant).

Et, de plus, je l'acheterai bien moi leur ipod... (rhaaa le rêve)...

Bravo en tout cas.


----------



## Piewhy (20 Décembre 2004)

Bizarre.... c'est vachement bien foutu en tout cas

au fait c'est quand exactement le prochain keynote??


----------



## fredzarf (20 Décembre 2004)

La keynote approche et on a commencé à parler du spot sur le ouaibe 2 ou 3 jours avant qu'Apple dépose plainte...

A l'origine le spot a été vu à Londres lors du week-end du 11/12 décembre... puis la plainte a été déposée en Californie le 13 décembre ! Une plainte sans que soit notifié le nom de l'objet qui aurait été dévoilé... mais un peu rapide quand même... :mouais: 

Enfin il semble que le spot soit disponible sur internet depuis le 15 ou 16...

On est le 20... et c'est bientôt Noël ! Alors on peut rêver ! :love:


----------



## ederntal (20 Décembre 2004)

Oui, mais non


----------



## Aurelien_ (20 Décembre 2004)

Je l'ai mis l&#224; si quelqu'un veut.

[...]
http://aurelien.chouard.free.fr/ipod


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

rien qu'a ecouter la zik pourrie utilisée on sait que c'est pas une vraie video apple


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

N'empêche qu'un prériphérique "appareil photo numérique" pour iPod Photo serait super


----------



## Steve (10 Juin 2005)

Evidemment c'était un fake,

et en plus, y en une autre en prime, à cette adresse
http://www.cciii.net/2004-2005-karen/ipod/menuipod.html 

c'était un exercice d'école

content que ca vous ait plu


----------



## Sly73 (10 Juin 2005)

Excellentes ces pub !


----------



## 222diablo222 (16 Juin 2005)

n'empeche, chapeau...


----------

